# Creación de una Sociedad Limitada Nueva Empresa (SLNE)



## No Registrado (28 Abr 2011)

Apreciad@s conforer@s,

En breve (mes de Junio) constituiré empresa para trabajar en lo que sé y me gusta. La forma pensada inicialmente para la compañía es la de una sociedad limitada, pero un amigo me comentó que existe la posibilidad de crear una SLNE, con ciertas ventajas que me gustaría comentar:

- Reducción de los costes de constitución (firmas telemáticas, modelos de estatutos estandarizados, etc.)
- Contabilidad reducida
- Actividad más genérica (no hace falta modificar estatutos cuando haces cosas distintas)

Los inconvenientes:

- Máximo de 5 socios
- Los administradores deben ser socios
- Un administrador solo puede tener una SLNE

La tramitación se realiza a través de un agente PAIT y, por lo que me comentó, se reducen los costes de unos 500 a 100 euros (aparte de los 3000 de depósito, claro).

¿Disponéis de más información de este tipo de sociedad? ¿Habéis "sufrido" alguna constitución de una SLNE? ¿Experiencias?

Muchas gracias,
ARQ


----------



## Enterao (28 Abr 2011)

Respecto a SL y la SLNE la unica ventaja que veo de esta ultima es la rapidez a la hora de constituirla. Si no requieres esa rapidez es preferible hacer una S.L. ya que la SLNE hay que crearla con el nombre de uno de los socios, posteriormente hay que hacer otra escritura para cambiar la denominacion social...en fin un coñazo, y los beneficios fiscales derivados de la misma (aplazaminento del pago de impuestos, desgravaciones de las cantidades aportadas.....) son mas que cuestionables, asi que mi consejo, sin duda es que hagas una S.L. y no una S.L.nueva empresa
El coste de creacion, pese a que no es realmente tu pregunta seria aproximadamente el siguiente:
1.- Notaria: 250 euros
2.- Certificado de nombre del registro mercantil central: 35 euros
3.- Inscripcion en el registro mercantil y publicacion en el BORME: 100 euros
4.- Pago de AJD con capital minimo: 30,06 euros
5.- Legalizacion de libro de actas y participaciones sociales: 50 euros
Total coste de creacion apoximado unos 500 euros


----------



## Enterao (28 Abr 2011)

Volviendo a la SLNE, recientemente una persona me dijo que no la montase, le pregunté por qué y me dijo que porque nadie lo estaba haciendo, que echase un vistazo al registro… No conozco los datos pero si esto es así entiendo que será más bien por desinformación que por otra cosa, pues las ventajas respecto a la SL son claras y las desventajas no las veo.

Sí que había una desventaja o problema que se subsanó con una ley en 2005, que era el relativo al nombre con que se inscribe la sociedad en el registro. Inicialmente la ley preveia que el registro fuera con el nombre del accionista mayoritario seguido de un código alfanumérico, de tal manera que una empresa podría llamarse Juan Egea García 02340120 S.L.N.E. Aunque uno puede adoptar un nombre comercial, comprar un dominio y operar con tal nombre resulta incomodo facturar y que el nombre de tu empresa sea el de una persona. Quizás para algún tipo de empresas sea interesante, aunque lo dudo, pero está claro que para otras no. Como digo, esto se resolvió con una ley de 2005 que permitía solicitar el cambio de denominación por otra comercial o de fantasía sin coste adicional en el plazo de tres meses, de tal manera que en la visita al notario para firmar las escrituras podemos llevar tres posible denominaciones para inscribir nuestra empresa en el registro mercantil.

La razón por la cual para la SLNE el nombre inicial es tan feo se debe a que es la única manera de asegurse el registro mercantil central de que ese nombre no está registrado. De esa forma los trámites son mucho más cortos y no tenemos que esperar hasta 40 días para que el registro nos responda si podemos usar la tal denominación o no. La constitución de una SLNE es muy rápida y solo tendremos que personarnos en el PAIT y en el notario. El resto de actuaciones de realizan de forma telemática desde el PAIT con los datos que aportemos tal y como explicaré en breve.

Termino insistiendo en las ventajas que le veo a la SLNE. Además de las que conté en el un post anterior podemos señalar otras como la posibilidad de tener un objeto social muy genérico para poder adaptarnos a posibles cambios, la no obligación de llevar libro de registro de socios, la contabilidad simplificada (siempre y cuando no se supere el millón de euros de facturación o los 10 empleados). Las posibles desventajas para mi no son tales: máximo de 5 socios y de 120 mil euros de capital. También es posible (aunque no obligatorio) seguir un modelo de estatutos fijado por el ministerio, lo cual simplifica de sobremanera los tramites notariales (contaré en un post mi visita al notario) y supongo que también los costes, dado que ya están redactados.

Quizás lo que para mi son ventajas de la SLNE para otro puedan ser inconvenientes, aunque no alcanzo a verlos. La SLNE es muy flexible y, no debemos olvidar, tiene el mismo marco jurídico que la SL, cambiando solo algnos aspectos en los trámites y la burocracia para hacer más sencilla la creación y desarrollo de la empresa.
Like
Be the first to like this post.
13 Respuestas a “Tipos de Sociedad ¿Por qué elijo SLNE?”
Feed para esta Entrada Dirección de Trackback

1.
1 Paco calvo noviembre 30, 2007 a las 12:11 pm

es preferible la S.L de toda la vida a mi modo de ver las cosas, ademas prefiero constituir empresas al modo tradicional, de este modo administras los tiempos a tu antojo, en ocasiones tampoco hay q ir deprisa el la vida, lo importante es el proyecto y para madurarlo se necesita tiempo.

saludos

pd: tambien te digo que soy economista…, los tramites los estoy haciendo yo.
2.
2 juanegea diciembre 3, 2007 a las 3:26 pm

Ciertamente es una opción. El problema de la SLNE a mi modo de ver es que algunas de las ventajs que supuestamente tiene luego no son tales, lo cual no significa que sean un perjuicio, sino que al final tienes que hacer lo mismo que tendrías que hacer con una SL.

A parte de las ventajas fiscales, hay algo muy interesante, que es el programa TUTELA, del que escribí recientemente Programa TUTELA « Juan Egea
La semana pasada me reuní con mi tutor de la EOI que me asesorará personalmente en diversos temas y me ayudará a hacer el plan de negocio de DIGIO. Esta es una gran ventaja para alquien que empieza.

Respecto a la administración de tiempo, entiendo que puede hacerse igual con SL que con SLNE. Cierto es que la ventaja de la rapidez de la SLNE no es tal, porque no es esencial constituir tu empresa un mes antes o después.

Con todo, sí que es cierto que la SLNE tiene ciertos aspectos mejorables, que deberían ser resueltos por la administración y sobre los uqe en breve escribiré.
3.
3 emi velasco mayo 12, 2008 a las 5:27 pm

Me parecen muy interesantes sus comentarios sobre la SLNE, se nota que ha sido usted muy bién asesorado.
4.
4 Jose junio 13, 2008 a las 12:16 pm

Hola Juan

Me ha interesado un dato para mi importante de tu contenido sobre la SNLE.

“En el ámbiente universitario tambien se habla de Spinoff, pero ciertamente la Spinoff no es una modalidad jurídica (Suele haber detrás una SL)”

Ocurre que en la Universidad de Girona en el año 2002 se crearón empresas (Spinoff)
y la que me intento copiar mi proyecto de I+D+I no era una SL si no que era una SA,
la razón fácil por que había un socio externo que no estaba dentro de la Universidad de Girona, era un Business Angels de una multinacional).

Al final pude conseguir la confidencialidad total por parte de la Universidad de Girona y de la Spinoff convertida en una S.A., pero luego descubrí el por que reciben tanto dinero las Spinoff ahora sociedades y empresas, la razón es que el ámbito empresarial desde 1996 al 2002 no conocer que poder ir presentar tu proyecto a una Universidad de cualquier lugar de España, pero en Cataluña son las Universidades Publicas diferentes al resto de España, ya que percibierón más de 200 Millones de € (Comunidad Europea y Unión Europea) para poder solventar
delante de la A.G. que estas estaban realizando proyectos de I+D de empresas catalanas lo cual nunca fue verdad. recibían el dinero en avion (Leer al reves) para poder después desgravar la parte fiscal del reconocimiento que ayudaban a las empresas en sus proyectos de I+D.

Por cierto después esta S.A. de la UDG percibio 100.000,00 € por mi proyecto al darme cuenta de lo ocurrido firmarón la confidencialidad, pero nunca devolvierón el dinero que el CIDEM le había entregado por un proyecto I+D copiado a otra SL constituida en el año 2000 (Mal año ya que fue el de la burbuja y especulación de Internet)
Ya he salido bastante de tu contenido pero siempre q, aviso a los emprendedores que buscan capital semilla que se crucen de brazos y sobre todo no ir a las runiones que se celebran en Madrid, Barcelona y Valencia con Firts Tuesday importada de Londres en el año 2000 por el Sr. Blanco y otros más, los Business Angels si son de IESE Business School (Madrid y Barcelona) no son los mismos que Firts Tuesday
5.
5 Jose junio 13, 2008 a las 12:20 pm

Juan

En mi ultima parte cuando pongo que los emprendedores que buscan capital semilla que se crucen de brazos (Quería escribir que no se crucen de brazos) disculpas por este error.

Saludos
6.
6 Fernando González noviembre 22, 2008 a las 2:24 am

Una pregunta, ¿un extranjero puede constituir una SLNE? O ¿Cuál es la figura jurídica más factible para un extranjero?

Saludos!

Fernando
7.
7 avvocato spagna septiembre 10, 2009 a las 10:25 pm

muy interesante, sin duda muy ilustrativo y he encontrado alguna informacion q estaba buscando.

UN saludo
8.
8 Fernando diciembre 5, 2009 a las 1:59 pm

Buenos dias D. Juan, me gustaria saber si es cierto que para la constitucion de una empresa, si no se dispone del dinero requerido, se podria aportar bienes inmuebles, (coches,plazas de garaje,etc.)y en caso de que sea cierto, que tipo de denominacion seria (SL,Slu,SLNE,etc).

Gracias y cordial saludo.
Fernando
9.
9 hakim enero 25, 2010 a las 6:36 pm

SÍ. Siempre y cuando estén en posesión del NIE Comunitario, o del Nie y el permiso de trabajo por cuenta propia. Si en sus países de origen sólo se utiliza un apellido, la denominación social estará formada por su nombre y su único apellido seguidos del código alfanumérico ID-CIRCE. NIE por asuntos económicos si no va a ser ni trabajador ni administrador, sólo socio
10.
10 esteban junio 9, 2010 a las 8:27 am

entonces, al crear una empresa nueva nueva, como por ejemplo una asesoría, sería mejor hacer una slne no?
11.
11 Eva Nass julio 13, 2010 a las 7:29 am

Buenos días,
Tendría una duda que no sé si me podréis resolver. Estamos intentando crear una SLNE entre tres socios, el capital inicial será de 21000€ y lo aportamos dos de los socios, aunque en escrituras aparecerá que uno de ellos (justo el que no aporta nada en metálico) tendrá el 52% de las acciones. Esto se resolverá porque habrá un reconocimiento de deuda. El caso es que, los otros dos socios pedirán un préstamo de 7000€ para que ese socio pueda aportar en principio, al menos el 33% del dinero (y así pagará también los intereses), pero el resto de la suma que queda hasta el 52% quiere abonarlo con una marca cuya distribución, producción explotación será el objeto social de la empresa. La marca se ha comercializado muy limitadamente (venta en su casa) y ha ganado un premio local. ¿Es justo que esto sea así?
12.
12 Eva Nass julio 13, 2010 a las 7:30 am

Perdón, otra cosa,
¿Es necesario que uno de los tres socios de la SLNE sea autónomo? ¿Qué ventajas tiene ser el administrador de una SLNE con respecto a los otros socios? Gracias y saludos.
13.
13 Santos noviembre 4, 2010 a las 3:16 pm

La SLNE obliga a identificar en el nombre a un accionista mayoritario, lo cual es una gras desventaje, en cuantoa a privacidad, concurso publicos, datos bancarios, etc.
Además no puede tener con accionista fundador a un persona jurídica lo cual limita enormemente su constitución y sus garantías jurídicas respecto a tercero o a instituciones públicas


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Abr 2011)

Ana_Rosa_Quintana dijo:


> Apreciad@s conforer@s,
> 
> En breve (mes de Junio) constituiré empresa para trabajar en lo que sé y me gusta. La forma pensada inicialmente para la compañía es la de una sociedad limitada, pero un amigo me comentó que existe la posibilidad de crear una SLNE, con ciertas ventajas que me gustaría comentar:
> 
> ...



Siempre cualquier gestor recomienda evitar las SLNE. Te doy un pequeño truco/consejo que seguro que ya conoces.

Opcion a: Montate una Sociedad Civil entre dos socios (familia o pareja) 99% +1%. Ventaja sobre la SL nadie sabra tus movimientos, en las SL se sabe todo.

Opcion B: Montate una SL y dale el 1% a tu pareja/familiar te ahorras la SLU tan fea.

Creo que ambas opciones son mejores que la SLNE. En mi caso optare por la SC en cuanto termine unas historias, pal caso es lo mismo que autonomo.


----------



## Ana_Rosa_Quintana (28 Abr 2011)

Muchas gracias Enterao, había leído el artículo que citas, pero no detallaba el tema costes. De verdad agradezco que me hayas echado un cable con la info de precios 



gamusino30 dijo:


> Siempre cualquier gestor recomienda evitar las SLNE. Te doy un pequeño truco/consejo que seguro que ya conoces.
> 
> Opcion a: Montate una Sociedad Civil entre dos socios (familia o pareja) 99% +1%. Ventaja sobre la SL nadie sabra tus movimientos, en las SL se sabe todo.
> 
> ...



Amigo gamusino30, en primer lugar muchas gracias. No conozco lo de la sociedad civil, ¿te refieres a una sociedad cooperativa?

Casi que puedo descartar lo de SLNE, todo el mundo me dice que no vale la pena; creo que mis opciones ahora pasan por montar una S.L.U. (¿porqué dices que son feas?) a partir del paro en prestación única y dejar a mi pareja tranquila, no queremos líos en temas de IRPFs, dividendos, etc. Lo que haré en el notario es dejar una herencia hecha, que no estamos casados y mis dos hijos son muy pequeños aún. Supongo que con eso será suficiente.

Besos 
ARQ


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Abr 2011)

Ana_Rosa_Quintana dijo:


> Muchas gracias Enterao, había leído el artículo que citas, pero no detallaba el tema costes. De verdad agradezco que me hayas echado un cable con la info de precios
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La sociedad civil es lo mismo que la SL con la diferencia que te ahorras las notarias y los balances son privados. Se pueden obtener datos completos de cualquier SL en axesor.es o einforma.com incluido domicilio social de la empresa (piensa si eso te interesa) así como el nombre del administrador unico, balances, prestamos, incidencias con la AEAT etc. etc. etc.

La sociedad civil se rige por el codigo civil, imagina la de dinero que te ahorras pero para el caso es la union de varias personas con un proyecto con animo de lucro.

Volviendo al tema de la unipersonalidad, siempre es mejor, ceder 1% de la empresa para evitar la unipersonalidad, vamos yo le veo mas ventajas a Ana_Rosa_Quintana S.L que a Ana_Rosa_Quintana S.L.U.

Depende a la actividad que te vayas a dedicar igual te merece la pena Ana_Rosa_Quintana S.C. consultalo con un gestor y planteale tu proyecto, asi a bote pronte te ahorras los 800 pavos de papeleo y las ganancias tributan por el IRPF en lugar de por el odiado Impuesto de Sociedades.

Si te decies por SLU o SC dale un 1% a tu madre que no pasa nada. Le corresponderan el 1% de los beneficios como socia y yasta. No seria la primera "peluqueria" que se monta asi para tener cuenta a nombre de la empresa.

Saludos


----------



## Enterao (28 Abr 2011)

pero una sociedad civil tendra mas problmas para pedir creditos y contratos o no?

tenia entndido que socidad civil lo montan los ricos pero no con intencion de producir sino para ocultar patrimonio

tambien hay mas aspectos entre la slne y la sl que ignoramos ..la limitacion del numero de socios puede ser uno si por ejemplo se quisiera meter mas capital o mas fuerza d trabajo con nuevos socios ...esto no lo he visto discutido por la web...

si no tienes pasta para contratar trabajadores siempre los podrias hacer socios d la sl. en la slne el maximo son 5.


no solo es lo feo del nombre s.l. u. respondes d todo con tu patrimonio...


respecto a los asesores , bueno....en la web salen algunos dando opiniones que parece quee no tienen ni puta idea ...incluso abobados..


----------



## Enterao (2 May 2011)

¿como que si pones sl en vez de slu? seras slu o sl ...


----------



## Enterao (3 May 2011)

señor lobo dijo:


> mesentiende.
> 
> eres(y debes poner) SL o SLU dependiendo del número de socios. La unipersonalidad es una cosa que te puede venir en cualquier momento
> 
> Si compras el 100% al resto de socios pasas a ser SLU y debes poner en el registro que es SLU en lugar de SL



si eras sl con varios socios y compras su parte tienes responsabilidad ilimitada ?

y si constituyes tu solo ?


----------



## Enterao (3 May 2011)

entiendo...te obligan a poner que eres tu solo .

en la slne es igual ?

y si se pone de socio a un familiar que ?


buscao en internec :
en la slne parece que puedes ser unipersonal sin la u ..no existe slneu..


----------



## mike69 (7 May 2011)

En una sociedad civil la responsabilidad es ilimitada, es decir, respondes de las deudas y obligaciones de la sociedad con todos tus bienes presentes y futuros. Por eso es mejor constituir una S.L., S.L.U., S.L.N.E., para separar el patrimonio familiar del empresarial.

También es cierto que los administradores de las S.L., S.L.U., o S.L.N.U. tienen responsabilidad civil o penal si en los actos que realizan en la sociedad supone la suspensión de pagos o quiebra de esta. Ejemplo: cobro las ventas y desvío el dinero a mi patrimonio personal dejándo de pagarle a proveedores y acreedores. En estos casos hay una derivación de la responsabilidad hacia el administrador siendo ilimitada.

Por esta razón las S.L. están sometidas a un mayor control y publicidad de todas sus actividades, lo que deriva en unos mayores gastos notariales, registrales, y de administración.

En cuanto a la mayor facilidad para conseguir financiación no depende del tipo de sociedad, sino de los bienes y derechos que tienen los socios. Ejemplo: tengo una S.L. con 3.000 € de capital, voy al banco a pedir crédito, y me dice el director que como administrador si tengo un inmueble (a mi nombre y no a nombre de la sociedad) lo puedo hipotecar (en este acto yo como pepito perez tengo responsabilidad ilimitada y mi S.L. no) y entonces me dan el crédito, que si no tengo nada no me da ni un soplo en los ojos.

Los usureros se las saben todas amijos.


----------



## automono (7 May 2011)

No se comenta por aquí, pero en las SCP, CB (sociedades civiles), aparte de ser más económicas de crear y rapidas, tienes la ventaja de acogerte a "modulos", que dependiendo de lo que factures y margenes comerciales que tengas, te sale mucho más rentable, ya que cada trimestre pagas una cuota fija, con lo que la previsión de gastos es mejor.
Conozco varias SL que con esta crisis, las han cerrado, y se han montado una SCP para poder acogerse a modulos


----------



## mike69 (7 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> En la SL también respondes con las deudas, al cabo de un año, administrador y socios. La responsabilidad limitada se devanece, asi que da lo mismo.



Gamusino, ¿de dónde sacas esto?

Evidentemente los socios, fundadores y administradores tienen una responsabilidad ilimitada en aquellos actos que son ilícitos.

Por ejemplo: las aportaciones no dinerarias tienen una prescripción de 5 años.

Para las demás obligaciones la prescripción de la responsabilidad vendrá determinada por su propia naturaleza.


----------



## mike69 (7 May 2011)

miniempresario dijo:


> No se comenta por aquí, pero en las SCP, CB (sociedades civiles), aparte de ser más económicas de crear y rapidas, tienes la ventaja de acogerte a "modulos", que dependiendo de lo que factures y margenes comerciales que tengas, te sale mucho más rentable, ya que cada trimestre pagas una cuota fija, con lo que la previsión de gastos es mejor.
> Conozco varias SL que con esta crisis, las han cerrado, y se han montado una SCP para poder acogerse a modulos



Efectivamente, si las actividades económicas pueden acogerse a módulos y no concurren los requisitos de exclusión, en cuanto a facturación, compras,etc; o que un participe ejerza otra actividad económica en estimación directa.


----------



## Enterao (8 May 2011)

no se , pero yo tenia la impresion , tal vez equivocada claro que le darian antes pasta a una s.l. que a un autonomo o auna sociedad civil de esas.

siempre se dice que es la capacidad de pago que tengas no el aval que pongas
lo que cuenta ..

por ultimo queda lo de las subvenciones y otras quimeras , se lo darian mejor a una sl que a un autonomo no?


----------



## Sombra (13 Jun 2011)

Yo la verdad no le veo inconvenientes a la SLNE con respecto a la SL, ya que creo que la denominación social puede cambiarse, es más rápida, es más económica y más facíl.

Para muy poco volumen, para negocios que empiezan, para tiendas en internet, y cosas así, en general, cosas que arrancan con un capital de entre 3000-10000 euros, lo mejor es hacerse autónomo hasta que se empiece a despegar?

A mi que me sableen antes de empezar con notarios, etc antes de ingresar un euro, me reconcome basante. Queriendo montar algo serio como una SL o SLNE comienzas con un saldo negativo del carajo, que para remontar por ejemplo vendiendo chucherías por internet necesitarías vender un par de millares de chicles sólo para pagar al notario.
Alguien tiene alguna alternativa o la mejor solución? Autónomo al principio?

Últimamente no dejo de darle vueltas al tema. La SL me llama mucho porque queda de PM cuando vas a hablar con proveedores, distribuidores, etc. Pero me compensará? La contabilidad ya de por sí deberé cederla a un gestor (más gasto), etc etc


----------



## Gabinete Gestor (24 Jul 2012)

Hola!

Somos Gabinete Gestor, una asesoría en Barcelona especializada en la creación de empresas. Si quieres ponte en contacto con nosotros y estudiamos cuál sería la fórmula más viable para tu proyecto 

Saludos!


----------



## Gürtelito (24 Jul 2012)

Si que andan mal las cosas que se registran sólo para esto.


----------

